# الى كل الهواة وطلبة هندسة الاتصالات والحاسبات مفاجأة



## hamdysoltan (23 فبراير 2010)

هذه مدونة تحتوى عللى كورسات لطلب هندسة الاتصالات والحاسبات والبرمجة والبارمج التطبيقية وقواهد البيانات كورسات فيديو بالعربى والانجليزى
http://electrical2010.blogspot.com/


----------



## shatobr (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الموهوبه (24 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## rayan89 (24 فبراير 2010)

سلام
انا مشروعي عن الexchange server 
اريد اكبر قدر من المعلومات لو سمحتو


----------



## saloom-212 (26 فبراير 2010)

ينطيك العافية


----------



## Ahmad Dweikat (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك 
يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ielbrnawy (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا كتييييييير

اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alexander18 (23 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## العبادي_079 (23 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً أخوي والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه على هذه المدونة على ما تحتويه من معلومات قيمه وضرورية لكل مهندس*


----------



## ًwimax (23 أبريل 2010)

أشكرك كثيراً على هذا الموقع الرائع ، والذي استفدت منه الكثير، وقد نزلت منه العشرات من الكتب 
فعلاً تستحق الشكر ، وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الراوي0 (23 أبريل 2010)

مشششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الراوي0 (23 أبريل 2010)

ًwimax قال:


> أشكرك كثيراً على هذا الموقع الرائع ، والذي استفدت منه الكثير، وقد نزلت منه العشرات من الكتب
> فعلاً تستحق الشكر ، وبارك الله فيك


مشششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hamdysoltan (19 يناير 2011)

*بدا استكمال شرح كورس المييكرو بالفيديو*



hamdysoltan قال:


> هذه مدونة تحتوى عللى كورسات لطلب هندسة الاتصالات والحاسبات والبرمجة والبارمج التطبيقية وقواهد البيانات كورسات فيديو بالعربى والانجليزى
> http://electrical2010.blogspot.com/


 
*بدأاستكمال الدورة يا جماعة وده اول فيديو هاردوير
http://www.maishare.net/d1grvf49b6s7...video.flv.html
وده اللينك الخاص بالكورس
http://electrical2011.blogspot.com/*​


----------



## eng-sawsan (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود وان شاء الله دايما موفق


----------



## hamdysoltan (5 فبراير 2011)

الشكر لله يا جماعة ومتشكر على الردود الجميلة


----------



## المهندس عجيب (8 فبراير 2011)

مدونه جميلة جدا

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد قاسم الاغا (13 فبراير 2011)

يا سلام عليك مشكور جزيل الشكر بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## hamdysoltan (16 فبراير 2011)

الشكر لله يا جماعة وحاليا انى بضيف كورس البرمجة بلغة السى على موقعكم فى
قسم كهرباء عام المميز واللى تقريبا الوحيد اللى بضع فيه مواضيع وبالاضافة
الى ان الكورس موجود ايضا على المدونة


----------



## عبدالله البزور (21 فبراير 2011)

thx


----------



## الشهاب العابر (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذ 
والمزيد


----------



## عبدالله البزور (26 فبراير 2011)

thx


----------



## المهندس احمد شحيمي (27 فبراير 2011)

موضوع رائع وفيد جداا للطلاب


----------



## محمد قاسم الاغا (5 مارس 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عبد الرحمن ع (12 مارس 2011)

الف .....الف شكر


----------



## sami samer (18 مارس 2011)

الله يجزاك خير
خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------

